# 2008 Calendar picture submissions



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*Please read entire post!*

<span style="color:#8B0000">*please ask any questions in this thread!
please ask any questions in this thread!
please ask any questions in this thread!
please ask any questions in this thread!*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well then, I believe we'll take a few pics this weekend. LBB will be the photographer ~ LOL

At least we'll make it on the Cover Page :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


Everyone!!! Get your pics in!!! The "yearly" calander is AWESOME beyond words! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm holding out for the big Halloween Parade hoping to get a good one....if not, I've got a few on the back burner.
So I should have mine in by the end of October anyway.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay! I'm working on it - I've got plenty of bloopers so far ..... but I will have another crack at it over the weekend!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Give me a few hours and maybe I'll enter some puppy pictures!! LOL!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am waiting for the funnel to come off poor little Koko's head, just a few more days I hope, but I suppose I can take it off for a picture, the trouble is I can't catch the little stinker to put it back on again, he runs like a rabbit :HistericalSmiley: Unless you want one of him wearing it Joe :brownbag:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ooooh, that would be so cool! One page could be a 3 puppy pictures collage with Snowy's, Caddy's and Jasmine's pups! How cute would that be? :wub: Ok-I'm just thinking out loud-sorry! :smilie_tischkante: 



> Give me a few hours and maybe I'll enter some puppy pictures!! LOL!![/B]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump bump bump, i know there is still time but i havent got as many as i was hoping so far, it will help me get it done faster the sooner they come in , but mostly i just want to bump this so everyone stays aware :thumbsup:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Just giving this a little Bump!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just bumping this up - I might need some info later today...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just bumping this up again.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump for more pics :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I got plenty of bloopers!! Does that count? LOL

Still working on it  thanks for the reminder!

Edit: If all else fails, if it's allowed, I'll submit her shots from her 'job' on the 15th next year! LOL


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I sent a few of Tango and Tillie.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I haven't taken any good pictures this year. I've been way too lazy :brownbag: if some kind of miracle happens I'll submit one


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I haven't taken any good pictures this year. I've been way too lazy :brownbag: if some kind of miracle happens I'll submit one [/B]


For some reason Midis just isn't very photogenic. His pictures are never really "him". When I had Casper you could never take a candid pic because he had to pose (sit up on his haunches and smile) everytime you aimed a camera in his direction! With Midis all you get is candid shots and usually with him turning in the opposite direction! It's a chore to get a good picture of him. 

Cyndi


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> bump[/B]


well said captain :aktion033:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

come on everyone send in your pictures~ the calender will be so beautiful with everyone's furkids in it :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464596
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464596
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really crack me up sometimes, Joe. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta laff Joe, we hardly see ya lately but when you appear you manage to make us sit up and take notice :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Bah Bah Booooooom :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464596
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha!!

Gosh, I just can't seem to find time to get some decent pics. Yikes, only 4 more days!!! Any chance of giving us an extension! rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good idea, if it's possible. Maybe through the weekend would help. 

What do you say, Captain Fearless Leader??


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465477
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha!!

Gosh, I just can't seem to find time to get some decent pics. Yikes, only 4 more days!!! Any chance of giving us an extension! rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's a good idea, if it's possible. Maybe through the weekend would help. 

What do you say, Captain Fearless Leader??
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just hunted this thread out for this very reason - I was even contemplating begging for an extension! 

I know Joe needs time to work on the submissions, and the weekend is probably a good time for him too - but *PLEASE* can we have until Sunday (the 11th) night? (that's Monday morning for me - for once, a potential time advantage!hehehe!)

ps: I spent an hour going through pictures on Sunday, I even have emails to Joe & Jaimie sitting in my 'drafts' - sadly, both are without any attachments, so I'm determined not to miss the deadline this year! LOL


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i will extend this another week or so, I wont have time to get this done before thanksgiving anyway , so keep them coming, Jaimie needs alot more pics for the cover and I need alot more for the calendar


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> i will extend this another week or so, I wont have time to get this done before thanksgiving anyway , so keep them coming, Jaimie needs alot more pics for the cover and I need alot more for the calendar[/B]



HORAH!! :aktion033: Thanks 'Captain' Joe!! :smilie_daumenpos: You rock! :rockon:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Joe do you mean by midnight November 9th? I am still looking for my "good camera" amongst all our <strike>crap</strike> household goods in their boxes.

I am planning a real special photoshoot opt.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Joe do you mean by midnight November 9th? I am still looking for my "good camera" amongst all our <strike>crap</strike> household goods in their boxes.
> 
> I am planning a real special photoshoot opt.[/B]


Hey Mimi - GREAT news - we've got another week! Get hunting for that 'good camera'!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Excuse me, Captain, I have a few questions:

1. If someone's dogs were in last year's calendar, are they still eligible to be in this year?  

2. Is there a limit as to how many pictures one could submit? :blush: If so, have I reached my limit? 
I think I may have submitted three so far.

3. Are there certain months of the year that you need more submissions for?

4. And I take it you don't want a picture if another breed dog was somewhere in that picture - right?


Sorry about all the questions, but you're the one with all the answers!

I just want to thank you again for everything you do behind the scenes for us :thumbsup:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Excuse me, Captain, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. If someone's dogs were in last year's calendar, are they still eligible to be in this year? [/B]


yes



> 2. Is there a limit as to how many pictures one could submit? :blush: If so, have I reached my limit?
> I think I may have submitted three so far.[/B]


please choose 2-3 of your favorite ONLY




> 3. Are there certain months of the year that you need more submissions for?[/B]


any picture could end up on any month, "themed" pics will of course only be used on appropriate months but dont limit yourself to themed pics, i like ones i can use for any month the most 



> 4. And I take it you don't want a picture if another breed dog was somewhere in that picture - right?[/B]


righto :smilie_daumenpos: 




> I just want to thank you again for everything you do behind the scenes for us :thumbsup:[/B]


thank you for the thank you, its means alot, i have been very busy the last few months and I feel bad I havent been around


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the extension, Joe! It's totally crazy around here... our office is moving to a new headquarters building and it is a huge move and we are having to be at work at 7:00 a.m. instead of the usual 8:30 a.m. for a few days to help with the move and I can't seem to find time to take pics, even for the cover... I am trying...... :smstarz:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Joe, thanks for the week extension! :chili: 
I know this gives all of us a chance to be on at least the collage month you did last year, if your still doing it again that way. :innocent: 
I would like to vote that you and Jamie reserve the right to have each a month for your furbabies for all the effort you've made to make the calendar!
Cross your fingers I can get my kids over here to help me submit a pic now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again both of you... :wub: Lisa and Holly
p.s. I would be happy to see anyones pics even if they had an ecollar,poo on them or whatever!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not entering , I have 4 other breeds in my family and I don't want anyone left out . I will enjoy all the pictures , but prolific photographer that I am , I can make my own calendar . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEE!!! Thanks for the extension, Joe. 

Or, should I say, "Captain" 

Let's just say, "Captain Joe" B) 


So yep, my camera sucks, and my dogs are not much better ~ lol

We will still be entering. What the heck.  

The calander is a fun event. Thank you so very much.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm not entering , I have 4 other breeds in my family and I don't want anyone left out . I will enjoy all the pictures , but prolific photographer that I am , I can make my own calendar . Sarah [/B]



Sarah ~

I really do not understand your point. I have a Cockatoo. He means the world to me. But does that mean he's left out? Good heavens, are my Maltese left out of the Cockatoo forum? Of course they are. Is Frankie left out of NMR's calander? You bet she is. She is NOT a rescue, and has no business being on the calander, anymore than the rescues have any business being on the Cockatoo calander.

It goes without saying, that if you purchase a 'Spoiled Maltese' calander, that iMaltese would be the content. 

Once again, I do not understand your point. Many of us have different breeds of dogs, we also have fish, birds, cats, lizards, etc. And of course, they are "left out", they are NOT Maltese. 

I'm sure they understand.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah - for the extension - 
The boys are getting groomed next Friday - so there is HOPE - I can submit a decent photo for the cover!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466913
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My favorites of all my photos are my family ones - I have a multi colored family ( including the white one ) . The entire reason I joined this board was Princess Charlotte , and she is not allowed to be on the calender , so I will take a pass . I will still buy it with all the maltese in it - but plan on making my multi breed one myself , I always need more than one calender  Sarah


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> My favorites of all my photos are my family ones - I have a multi colored family ( including the white one ) . The entire reason I joined this board was Princess Charlotte , and she is not allowed to be on the calender , so I will take a pass . I will still buy it with all the maltese in it - but plan on making my multi breed one myself , I always need more than one calender  Sarah[/B]


Sarah, I understand where you're coming from. I think your family calender will be so special. I think I may just make one too.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

keep them coming peeps :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> keep them coming peeps :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


who is this Joe guy? :blink: :wacko1: :smtease: 

a few more days and thats it, send send send rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=467345
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's "Captain Joe" .....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=467345
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can't come up with something this weekend then I guess it wasn't meant to be for submitting this year. I'm gonna try, though! 

Thanks for being so flexible with the deadline!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I'm not entering , I have 4 other breeds in my family and I don't want anyone left out . I will enjoy all the pictures , but prolific photographer that I am , I can make my own calendar . Sarah [/B]


i'm agree with that 100%. my dogs will not be entering for the SM calendar. if i want a calendar, i will make my own.

massimo had entered 2 years in a row, and did not get chosen.... however newbies and some of the same people from the first calendar were chosen for the second. 
i’m not bitter, i just won’t be entering again. much less disappointment that way....

anyway, i'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

With hundreds of beautiful Malts to choose from it's small wonder that some get passed on. Bonnie will perservere!! Never say die here! 

Keep on rockin, Captain Joe!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466913
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHMIGOSH Carrie, I LOVE that picture! Mass is just the cutest!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=469493
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you. it's one of my absolute favorites! it's been on my desktop for quite some time now. it's one of the only "good" shots of massimo i have ever gotten. and it was taken back in the day, before he started his meds so his eyes look clear and happy and he looked so young and spry. i fear these meds have taken their toll on him. my poor dear. 
however, the only reason i snuck that in there was to squash any question about the proper size/quality for the calendar.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

This is my first year to enter and my first year with Deuce :wub: I don't expect for Deuce to get chosen, but I still look forward to seeing the finished product :biggrin: and if he does get chosen, what a great Holiday Surprise :thumbsup: Good Luck to everybody who entered their adorable fluffbutts!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> This is my first year to enter and my first year with Deuce :wub: I don't expect for Deuce to get chosen, but I still look forward to seeing the finished product :biggrin: and if he does get chosen, what a great Holiday Surprise :thumbsup: Good Luck to everybody who entered their adorable fluffbutts!![/B]


Joe is very fair about who he choses each year so don't be surprised if your baby is chosen. I think it is great that he varies the calendar and uses different Malts each year. No one has to be left out and every Malt has an equal chance of being a calendar boy/girl.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Joe is very fair about who he choses each year so don't be surprised if your baby is chosen. *I think it is great that he varies the calendar and uses different Malts each year*. No one has to be left out and every Malt has an equal chance of being a calendar boy/girl.[/B]


if you look back, malts who had been chosen the first year also made it the second year.
i know for a fact that i am not the only one who has a problem with that.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=469699
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHMIGOSH Carrie, I LOVE that picture! Mass is just the cutest!
[/B][/QUOTE]
thank you. it's one of my absolute favorites! it's been on my desktop for quite some time now. it's one of the only "good" shots of massimo i have ever gotten. and it was taken back in the day, before he started his meds so his eyes look clear and happy and he looked so young and spry. i fear these meds have taken their toll on him. my poor dear. 
however, the only reason i snuck that in there was to squash any question about the proper size/quality for the calendar. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
You know how fond I am of Mass. He is such a sweetie. Give him a big kiss for me and Mini too, if you can catch her!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> With hundreds of beautiful Malts to choose from it's small wonder that some get passed on. Bonnie will perservere!! Never say die here!
> 
> Keep on rockin, Captain Joe!![/B]


Linda I couldn't agree more, it must be a tremendous job to choose between all our beautiful Malts, gosh the Calendar only has 12 months and with the huge amount of pictures submitted there has to be a lot of difficulty for Capitan Joe to choose.
Also consideration must be for overall quality of pictures submitted, more so than who's dog it is.
I keep trying and if I get lucky then I am happy, but if not, I will still enjoy the end product and the beautiful Malts that are featured, no matter who's babies they are  
Keep up the great work Capitan Joe, I apprecaite your efforts immensely :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466913
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the sweetest picture!!! i love it!!! 

well i hope ben and emma make the calendar too. but regardless, my family and friends are all getting a calendar b/c all they ever hear about is spoiled maltese!! thanks to SM...that is how ben and emma both came into my life. i'm forever grateful to this forum!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466913
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really is a great picture of Mass!!! :wub: 

I entered Tango and Tillie...so we will see what happens.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I guess I don't think of it as a contest, but rather as a community effort to produce a calendar that is representative of what we have here. 

That said, of course I'd love to see Angel's picture on one of the months. That would be really cool. But, even if she isn't chosen, I think I will still get a thrill every time I open the calendar to a new maltese. I enjoy this forum and all of you soooo much. We go through many ups and downs and share parts of our lives here with each other, and that is special. It really does feel like a family here. So, if I open the calendar and see another pampered pooch, it will still feel special because that furbaby is family. Does that make sense?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh you know I love Massimo and that pic is sooo cute. I didn't enter mine either..I felt the same way. I didn't want any dissapointment and I'd hate for anyone to be left out in my group..Plus I have enough malts to make my own calendar :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: But I can't wait to see everyone else's malts! It should be loads of fun to look at. I see mine enough..LOL


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I guess I don't think of it as a contest, but rather as a community effort to produce a calendar that is representative of what we have here.
> 
> That said, of course I'd love to see Angel's picture on one of the months. That would be really cool. But, even if she isn't chosen, I think I will still get a thrill every time I open the calendar to a new maltese. I enjoy this forum and all of you soooo much. We go through many ups and downs and share parts of our lives here with each other, and that is special. It really does feel like a family here. So, if I open the calendar and see another pampered pooch, it will still feel special because that furbaby is family. Does that make sense?[/B]



Yes, it makes sense. I'll buy the calendar whether or not Karli's on it. It'll be an even more special calendar than the usual maltese calendars I buy every year because I'll know the maltese and owners on the SM one. I don't think any of us should take it personally if our malts aren't chosen because the maltese calendars are sold on cafe press and are sold to anyone who wants to buy them. I assume that it's a business decision for Joe to put the top 11 or 12 best quality photos on the calendar which would appeal to persons in general. I'm sure it doesn't have anything to do with how special or favorite the SM person or maltese is.

By the way, those of you who have said you weren't participating are some of my favorite dogs and persons on the forum.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the reason maltese are picked two years in a row isn't because of a popularity thing, it's because of a camera thing and the resolution size that the photos are sent. The better the image, the better they work when putting them into pages for the calendar. 

Just my $.02, not trying to start anything.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466927
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought princess charlotte was a maltese shih tzu? all dogs with any maltese in them are allowed in the calendar... b/c no matter what % maltese they r still maltese!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the reason maltese are picked two years in a row isn't because of a popularity thing, it's because of a camera thing and the resolution size that the photos are sent. The better the image, the better they work when putting them into pages for the calendar.
> 
> Just my $.02, not trying to start anything.[/B]


did you see the photo i posted? it met the requirements joe had requested. i know other's submitted similar quality photos.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=469875
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just went and read up the thread, ADORABLE pic of Mass. That is one of my favorites and one that is sure to bring a smile to anyone who looks at it. Altho I think I might adore Mini's bday pics more, I am undecided :wub: 

So uh, I guess I should have jsut kept mouth shut. :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=467103
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorites of all my photos are my family ones - I have a multi colored family ( including the white one ) . The entire reason I joined this board was Princess Charlotte , and she is not allowed to be on the calender , so I will take a pass . I will still buy it with all the maltese in it - but plan on making my multi breed one myself , I always need more than one calender  Sarah
[/B][/QUOTE]


i thought princess charlotte was a maltese shih tzu? all dogs with any maltese in them are allowed in the calendar... b/c no matter what % maltese they r still maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Princess Charlotte is only 1/8 the shih tzu , and her picture would NOT be accepted for the inside of the calendar . Sarah


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> I guess I don't think of it as a contest, but rather as a community effort to produce a calendar that is representative of what we have here.
> 
> That said, of course I'd love to see Angel's picture on one of the months. That would be really cool. But, even if she isn't chosen, I think I will still get a thrill every time I open the calendar to a new maltese. I enjoy this forum and all of you soooo much. We go through many ups and downs and share parts of our lives here with each other, and that is special. It really does feel like a family here. So, if I open the calendar and see another pampered pooch, it will still feel special because that furbaby is family. Does that make sense?[/B]



Well said. Me too.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> massimo had entered 2 years in a row, and did not get chosen.... however newbies and some of the same people from the first calendar were chosen for the second.
> i’m not bitter, i just won’t be entering again. much less disappointment that way....[/B]


i'm sorry you were disappointed, that is a great pic of massimo but it wasnt big enough at 1024 x 768, on top of that I remember putting it into a noticable position and larger than most in the collage because it was a great pic



> 2. the larger the better, ideal image size is 2300 x 1800 pixels
> 3. ideal DPI is 200[/B]


i literally use the best quality ones first and any that are 2300 x 1800 and in focus are used first, it really hurts my fealings that anyone would insinuate or think I create the calendar based off anything else, i've made it very clear, on top of that I spend HOURS and I mean HOURS on the collage alone so that EVERYONE who takes the time to submit a pic is not left out, along with the amount of time Jaimie spends to include those on the cover who dont have a camera that will produce the proper size pic, I work at the mercy of cafepress requirements to produce a quality calendar to the best of my abilities, I dont do this as a business or to make a profit, I do it for fun and to include the members here



> Princess Charlotte is only 1/8 the shih tzu , and her picture would NOT be accepted for the inside of the calendar . Sarah[/B]


i addressed this in a PM but maybe I didnt make myself clear, PC would be welcome BUT once I start including other breeds, then its turtles, then fish, then lady bugs and soon we dont have a Maltese calendar anymore, I would be willing and happy to create 2 different calendars next year, a Maltese calendar and a member pet calendar, i'm all about having fun but i dont think the middle of submissions this year was the time do it



> I guess I don't think of it as a contest, but rather as a community effort to produce a calendar that is representative of what we have here[/B]


your right, its not a contest and I honestly thought I was doing a good job, especially including everyone in the collage, now I feel like maybe I have just wasted alot of time on that



> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the reason maltese are picked two years in a row isn't because of a popularity thing, it's because of a camera thing and the resolution size that the photos are sent. The better the image, the better they work when putting them into pages for the calendar[/B]


again, exactly right, I worked hard to mix it up last year  

Thank you to everyone who has and will participate this year, I hope I can produce a great calendar for everyone, please keep the submissions coming, a couple more days to go


Joe


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

OK I submitted my photos...didn't get around to taking the kids to be photographed with the jets...schedule problem, bad mom. I'm hoping the playground photos will suffice (fingers crossed). 

If anyone wants help on getting their photos to 2300x1800 / 200 dpi, or format to PNG please feel free to email me. It's really simple to do in Adobe Photoshop CS2 and up. 

I'm not an super expert or anything but I can at least help with that


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks again Joe for all your hard work. I can't wait to see the calendar!! :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh, sorry joe!! :brownbag: i was confused when you told me the size of the pic was only 1024 x 768... it's because my photobucket size was set for that max size when i just uploaded it, i'm sure i emailed this picture.  

anyway, like i said, it's no big. B) 

i do so look forward to seeing the finished product. :biggrin: i'm sure it will be fantastic!! :aktion033:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

it's a calendar.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> it's a calendar.[/B]


you're absolutely right. it is. but fair is fair.


edit: and i had already said i wasn't participating in this years addition.... there were questions to why, and if last years picture was up to par. so....i answered. 

i'm incredibly sorry for and inconvenience it may have cause anyone.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470076
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Kinda like the royal king crown on Massimmo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> oh, sorry joe!! :brownbag: i was confused when you told me the size of the pic was only 1024 x 768... it's because my photobucket size was set for that max size when i just uploaded it, i'm sure i emailed this picture.
> 
> anyway, like i said, it's no big. B)
> 
> i do so look forward to seeing the finished product. :biggrin: i'm sure it will be fantastic!! :aktion033:[/B]



Carrie ~

You are a pretty "cool chick". Just wanted to say that. I know, I know. I'm "Off Topic", as well as pic size. But what the heck.

Lovies to you and yours. I hope you're well. :grouphug: 

PS!!!! Submit a pic, PLEASE!!!! I would like nothing better than to see the "Mass Man" B)


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I did say the only reason I wasn't entering was P.C's ineligibility , and was not corrected . No foul , I may still rustle up a picture . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I did say the only reason I wasn't entering was P.C's ineligibility , and was not corrected . No foul , I may still rustle up a picture . Sarah [/B]



So then what is Lady Arabella ... isn't she a maltese ....

I'M SOOOOOOOO CONFUSED !!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470098
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Lady A is ALL Maltese , I thought Charlotte was ineligible , so I pulled them both . Sarah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie ~
> 
> You are a pretty "cool chick". Just wanted to say that. I know, I know. I'm "Off Topic", as well as pic size. But what the heck.
> 
> ...


why thank you, deb. :biggrin: you're pretty darn cool, yourself!! B)


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> I honestly thought I was doing a good job, especially including everyone in the collage, now I feel like maybe I have just wasted alot of time on that
> 
> ...again, exactly right, I worked hard to mix it up last year
> 
> ...


there's no wasted time joe  there's issues only because everyone loves what you do and wants to be a part of it......everyone on this website has amazing maltese & other breeds of fluffs so I'd hate to be you when it comes to picking and choosing....it's awesome that you even take the time to do a calendar..so that we don't have to give our money to corporate store calenders with pictures of fluffs we don't know....it's much more personal here and I'm sure everyone's appreciative...keep your head up because it's a great idea! In regards to the people who aren't submitting because of past issues...I understand that they're upset..ts tough to know that you sort out quality pictures first...darn cameras :smmadder: ...but how else would you be able to get anywhere with elimination!?....the collage and the cover are a nice way to give everyone a little recognition....and like someone said before..hey..it's just a calender ....and if you want your cute little fluffs of whatever breed to be seen by nearly everyone on SM...post an awesome picture..haha I think I'm safe to say it's one of the first links people click on when they log on :aktion033: ...anywho...good luck everyone and thanks joe! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I did say the only reason I wasn't entering was P.C's ineligibility , and was not corrected . No foul , I may still rustle up a picture . Sarah [/B]



Get that pic rustled up, Sarah!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 


I've been trying to get some shots, but Lord, Billy is doing 'circles' in ALL of them ~ lol


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I submitted in the first year but truly didn't expect Naddie's photos would be chosen for inside because of the quality. I DID submit to Jamie one for the cover, and was pleased to see my little girl surrounded by her 'friends'.
last year I didn't submit nor did I purchase simply because I had so much going on with my sisters illness. A friend did show me how to do a calender of her photos ( she did a lot of the work! lol ) which I was happy with because it was 'only' for "us"... but they didn't have the crispness the photos on the SM calendar has.
I still am only working with a 35 mm camera :brownbag: LOL so I didn't even consider submitting one this year for the inside. Besides as much as I adore my little darlin' she simply doesn't photograph well.. and that is a truth! Her expression simply changes the second she sees the camera... and I honestly don't have the patience to spend a lot of time trying to get that good shot LOL 
I did submit a photo of both she and little Quincy for the cover. 

I think that whoever is chosen for the inside, it must be a very difficult decision to make.. After you get passed the choice based on quality/criptness for blow up, I think, at least to me, it isn't a matter of prettiest, cutest, etc... it is just that some photos just "speak" to you, and what might "speak" to me might not "speak" to somebody else. It's like art.. each 'sees" a bit of a different image within the same work. I've seen it here many times where a few photos of the same pooch is posted and many will choose a different as the 'favorite' or the one they love best. I find many time the "speaking" is simply that at very first galnce the phtotgraph moves me in some way the others dont; I can't explain why and I'll think the others are 'cute' but one just immediately has something about it that 'touches me'. I'm sure everyone here would say the same thing.

I guess I've had too many tough things happen in my 'old-age' and so my priorties of things are different. When you lose people you love with all your hearts... it puts a lot of things in perspective. I look forward to seeing this years calendar and with all the lovely photos I've seen for the cover.. can't imagine the task it must be to choose the inside pages!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

you know what you have to do Joe? make a calendar that has 365 pages like a daily calendar. I think that should cover everyone  but seriously I am going to try to take some pictures, my pictures wont have any theme though but I hope I can take some tomorrow in the good old ugly back yard :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> I guess I've had too many tough things happen in my 'old-age' and so my priorties of things are different. When you lose people you love with all your hearts... it puts a lot of things in perspective. I look forward to seeing this years calendar and with all the lovely photos I've seen for the cover.. can't imagine the task it must be to choose the inside pages![/B]


You've said it all -- and so eloquently. Blessings.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Will the calendar be available before Christmas? I'd love to give some of the calendars as Christmas gifts.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Will the calendar be available before Christmas? I'd love to give some of the calendars as Christmas gifts.[/B]


From memory I think the calendar is usually available before the end of the year. I would like to get a couple this year and send one home to Australia for my daughter and grandson, I know they would love to have one


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well I took some pictures but nothing that can go on a calendar. I'll post them soon


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I know I bought them as Christmas presents last year -- so I bet they'll be available in plenty of time. Cafe Press is FAST with shipping! :aktion033:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*mhhhhh  where do we have to order then?*
_*sorry for the silly question, but I can't find anything about that*_


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

The calendars have been for sale on Cafe Press ... here's the link:

Cafe Press

WARNING: You will no doubt find other things you want on this site! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> *mhhhhh  where do we have to order then?*
> _*sorry for the silly question, but I can't find anything about that*_[/B]



When they're ready, Joe will probably post a link that goes directly to the calendars at Cafe Press.
That's how it worked last year.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> The calendars have been for sale on Cafe Press ... here's the link:
> 
> Cafe Press[/B]


*

thank you :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :shocked: ...but....




Sorry, an error occurred.

Click to expand...

*it doesn't work :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:[/B]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

the calendar is not on sale yet, its not even done yet :blink: i'll make a new post with ordering directions when its ready

Joe


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> the calendar is not on sale yet, its not even done yet :blink: i'll make a new post with ordering directions when its ready
> 
> Joe[/B]


 :smheat: Poor Captain Joe - dealing with all these hyper women .. trying to buy a calendar that isn't even finished yet .. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> the calendar is not on sale yet, its not even done yet :blink: i'll make a new post with ordering directions when its ready
> 
> Joe[/B]



Captain - what are you doing! Get back to work, can't you see these women are ready to buy calendars!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :brownbag: <--- patient and sorry schnuppe*


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooops.. i missed the submission deadline.. :mellow: I guess thats what i get for being away from SM for too long... :blush:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, I'm so bummed I havent been able to come in lately. I just love Peechie being in the calendar, I quess next year!!!

Peechies Mom - Karen


----------

